# Would like comments about my website



## SoapyGoats (Oct 23, 2013)

All done.


----------



## Ancel (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Megan! I really like your website. I like the simplicity, the blogg-like layout and writing. I really like your descriptions of your soaps, especially the scents. I adore your love for your goats, it really comes through that you love what you do. 

I question the difference in price between e.o. and f.o. soaps, as a customer I would be put off buying the f.o. soaps as it sounds like they are lesser quality that the e.o.

I also encourage you to invest, or make, a loaf mold that will hold its shape: those bulging sides from silicon molds looks awkward, and to me anyway feels awkward to use. It also makes the soaps very wide compared to your cigar band. 

Your cigar bands are clean and simple and I think go well with your overall look. 

HTH  Good luck!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 23, 2013)

Site looks really good to me!  Perhaps though, you should post photos of your "second-hand" bars-I am assuming these are bars that are not the prize picks?  I would give them a nicer sounding name...like 2nd Suds...dunno.  Second hand soap is a little, off-putting to me.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ancel said:


> I also encourage you to invest, or make, a loaf mold that will hold its shape: those bulging sides from silicon molds looks awkward, and to me anyway feels awkward to use. It also makes the soaps very wide compared to your cigar band.



 Yes, that would make a lot of difference.

I really like the vertical cigar band style and the separate introduction of your goats. They're so cute!
They are what sets you apart from a lot of soapmakers and l I think it would be great to come up with a logo including a goat for your header and packaging.
A nice stamp would give your soaps some extra flair and give everything a more uniform and polished look.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 23, 2013)

I really appreciate all your input! It helps a lot.
Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2013)

It is a very nice site. One thing I would like is soap pics in the gallery, especially of the soap making process. Pretty bottles of infused oils and other ingredients would look nice too.
I know you love your goats but the site seems to be a goat site that just happens to sell soap. If its meant to be your soaping business site, it needs to focus more on soap.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 24, 2013)

I do not think you need a different mold.   As a consumer I just thought it was a different shape versus the regular rectangle.  I like the simple label and your web site was very well put together as well, simple yet elegant.
I give you an A+

I love the goats!


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2013)

Do a spell check of your site - you have your eucalyptus/cedarwood soap spelled incorrectly and the label is wrong as well. That is one thing customers notice - you need to know how to spell what products are in your soap.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 24, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Do a spell check of your site - you have your eucalyptus/cedarwood soap spelled incorrectly and the label is wrong as well. That is one thing customers notice - you need to know how to spell what products are in your soap.




OOPS


----------



## kerry100 (Oct 24, 2013)

I LOVE it too A+ from me tooo xxxx 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2013)

Very visually attractive site! A few things:

In addition to a spellcheck, you need to carefully go over the grammar. Fix mistakes like: A amazing, warm, creamy scent! LOVE IT. And  It' the perfect morning wake up! 

I, too, question the price difference between EO and FO soaps, gives me the impression that the FOs are somehow inferior. You should give equal treatment to both, including photos.

And 'second-hand' bars sounds like thrift shop or used bars to me, I second the suggestion to change the name.

Personally, I would wait to unveil your site until you can include shipping costs. As for me, I wouldn't buy upfront without knowing what the actual total cost is.

OK, now for a few more probing thoughts.

You've been making soap for a year, yet you have been asking questions that are typical of beginners. I don't think you've quite figured out what works and what doesn't, and how you can solve problems. I personally think you need far more experience before you sell. And definitely I think you need to get a complete handle on your goat milk soaps before you branch out into selling other products. 

I don't mean to sound unkind, but soaping is a complex pursuit. It's addictive, as we all know, and it's easy to be led on by friends and family that you're ready to sell. I know it's hard to learn to walk before you try to run, but that is my suggestion. Slow down, really learn your trade, and then sell. Don't be tempted to put testimonials online from someone you know, and I have a hunch that may be the case. Believe me, there's a lot of competition, and you must be on top of your game. Just my two cents.

I appreciate your passion, enthusiasm and sense of fun with it all, and don't mean to sound discouraging. But don't fly before your wings are fully fledged!


----------



## greenmountainwife (Oct 24, 2013)

Site looks nice!

In your descriptions, you might want to change some of the wording. You say that your soaps are for acne and ezcema, which would mean you are making drug claims. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 25, 2013)

paillo said:


> Personally, I would wait to unveil your site until you can include shipping costs. As for me, I wouldn't buy upfront without knowing what the actual total cost is.
> 
> I don't mean to sound unkind, but soaping is a complex pursuit.
> I appreciate your passion, enthusiasm and sense of fun with it all, and don't mean to sound discouraging. But don't fly before your wings are fully fledged!



Finding a balance between selling and not selling is hard, as I need that income to purchase supplies. (As for this I don't have any other source of $$)

How do I find out shipping costs, etc?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 25, 2013)

Regarding shipping costs, I would contact Canada Post and evaluate different kinds of mailer boxes and envelopes that will give you the best value for shipping given the weight and size of your bars.

Could you use some of the profits from selling goat's milk to support your soapmaking?  I also see you are planning to sell some of your goats in the future, on the hoof or as meat, and perhaps some of that revenue could be applied toward your soap.

I also agree with Paillo that your economic prospects will be better in the long run if you can offer a consistent, quality product that you have developed from your personal experience.  My early soaps were alright but nothing special.  After a year or two of formulating and testing, they are much better and I take a lot of pride in them.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 25, 2013)

I've changed some things on it. Better?

Also I'm looking into getting a free shopping cart and shipping calculator...good idea?


----------



## greenmountainwife (Oct 25, 2013)

I like the changed descriptions.  and placing your prices at the same for fragrance oils and essential oils seems like a smart move to me. That way both seem like good options. Plus you'll make a little more profit.

I'll have to post my website for critiques at some point. You've gotten some helpful feedback!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol...Glad you were not offended by my suggestion on 2nd suds!


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 25, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Lol...Glad you were not offended by my suggestion on 2nd suds!



Hey, I needed a better name anyway!


----------



## ShayShay (Nov 12, 2013)

> Also I'm looking into getting a free shopping cart and shipping calculator...good idea?


I know I am a little late to the game here - but a shopping cart is not only a good idea, but a necessary idea. Going along with Paillo's comment about shipping costs, the actual buying process shouldn't need instructions. As mentioned, there is a lot of competition out there and anything that makes it more difficult to purchase is going to dissuade potential buyers. Getting people to your site is usually the hardest part. Once they are there, you don't want them to be turned off by making the purchasing process more complex than it should be and more difficult than your competitors. IMO, that should be a priority if you truly want to be an online seller.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 12, 2013)

The only thing I would add is that the ingredient's page has some claims that may be considered medicinal and so not allowed.  I don't know about canada's laws, but claiming that goat's milk reduces wrinkles and helps with ezcema and psoriasis. and that olive oil stimulates the growth of new cells, is illegal in the US.  

You can say things about your soaps like the "feel soothing" etc, but not make specific claims like that.


----------

